# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Ave fría en la Serena.

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Ahora os subo unas fotos que he tomado hoy en el Cordel Serrano (camino real) a un ave fría (en la Serena se llaman agua nieve).











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> un ave fría (en la Serena se llaman agua nieve).


Yo creo que en casi toda Extremadura se la llama aguanieve, vamos, desde luego, todavía no he visto a nadie que las llame por su verdadero nombre, avefría.

Antaño las cazaban mucho con el anzuelo, ahora no sé si se seguirá practicando este hábito o no... según me han contado, dicen que antiguamente se cazaban mucho con el anzuelo y que con arroz estaban muy ricas  :Confused: . Yo todavía no las he probado.

Muchas gracias por las fotos, preciosas como siempre  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por todas estas bellezas Los Terrines.

Haces unas fotografías excelentes, de lo mejor que he visto.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

> *Yo creo que en casi toda Extremadura se la llama aguanieve, vamos, desde luego, todavía no he visto a nadie que las llame por su verdadero nombre, avefría.
> 
> *


Pues yo es la primera vez que escucho que la llamen aguanieve, por aquí por mi pueblo si se le conoce como avefria.
Preciosas fotos Los Terrines estas y las demás que has puesto en otros hilos, muchas gracias.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunas fotografías de aguanieves en vuelo tomadas estos últimos días en la Serena:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante ésta ave en vuelo...
Me encanta ese especie de arco iris que tiene en sus alas y en especial ese "tupe"...
Grandes fotos Los Terrines... GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas fotos de avefrías tomadas el pasado fin de semana:





















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Qué bonito pajarillo!
Me encanta  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Inconfundible!! Hoy he visto varias en una charca llegando a Jaén!
Buenas fotos, como siempre Los Terrines, Gracias.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo varias tomas de un aguanieve el pasado fin de semana:













Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas esas tomas de éste ave que la verdad tiene unos colores preciosos...
Yo éste año no las he visto por aquí.
Gracias Los Terrines.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines unas fotos preciosas de las aguanieve, parece que al campo le va haciendo falta unos chaparrones.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Pues en la provincia de Badajoz, hay un montón, como todos los inviernos, REEGE; ya sabéis que incluso en mi zona algunas se quedaron algunos ejeplares durante el pasado verano, aunque las pasaron canutas.

En cuanto al campo, frfmfrfm, está saturado de agua, lo que necesita es que suban algo las temperaturas, ya que en esta época de fríos, la hierba "se encoge", aunque el campo parece un césped muy cortito; pero en cuanto que suban algo las temperaturas, y si el agua no nos deja, la primavera va a ser espectacular. En la noche vieja se contabilizaron 11 litros por metro cuadrado, y los días 9 y 10 de enero dos litros más cada día, y el campo estaba "chorreando".

Un cordial saludo a todos.

P.D.: Os aclaro que el campo está saturado  no por los 15 litros caídos en enero, sino por los 284 registrados desde el 26 de septiembre hasta fin de año, y, para los que no concozcáis la zona, por el hecho de que la capa de tierra es de muy pocos centímetros, ya que rápidamente encontramos pizarra por todas partes.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines en las fotos me daba la impresión de que le hacia falta agua pero que te voy a decir si tu lo estas viendo.
Por aquí también han llegado, pero creo que en esta zona el terreno esta un poco duro para ellas, unos chaparrones vendría de miedo y si lloviera para los embalses mejor.
Las fotos son muy bonitas y tu sabes que disfruto mucho con los pájaros.
Un saludo y gracias, Francisco.

----------

